# APPRENTICE INTERVIEW HELP- urgent



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Search this sub section. There have been many threads here on interviews


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Greentojourneymen!

1. Be early not just on time.

2. Wear business casual, not a tux and tails.

3. Try and instill confidence in the fact you will be reliable and show up ready for work.

4. Listen to the questions and don't just retort with a bad answer.

5. Try and think like a team player and not a soloist.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

I got a job two weeks ago, my first one out of school. I was asked what interested me the most in my program, and why. What I thought my strengths were and what I needed to work on. I was asked if I work well in a team, and why they should hire me.

I took my time to answer, I avoided “um” and “uh” at all costs and gave answers that were just a few sentences long, making sure not to ramble. I didn’t say punctuality or being on time was a strength because it should be a given, not a bonus. I made sure I came off as confident, excited to learn, and looking forward to my new career. 

I had my interview over the phone, so I’d go off of what mech said for wardrobe choice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Martine hit it on the head.


----------



## Greentojourneymen (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you Martine and MechanicalDVR! Wish me luck!


----------



## Greentojourneymen (Jun 26, 2018)

Martine said:


> I got a job two weeks ago, my first one out of school. I was asked what interested me the most in my program, and why. What I thought my strengths were and what I needed to work on. I was asked if I work well in a team, and why they should hire me.
> 
> I took my time to answer, I avoided “um” and “uh” at all costs and gave answers that were just a few sentences long, making sure not to ramble. I didn’t say punctuality or being on time was a strength because it should be a given, not a bonus. I made sure I came off as confident, excited to learn, and looking forward to my new career.
> 
> I had my interview over the phone, so I’d go off of what mech said for wardrobe choice.


Mine will be over the phone to! How did it feel doing an interview on the phone?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Greentojourneymen said:


> Mine will be over the phone to!


Unlike the phone interview, we need you to fill out your profile- *AS PER THE SIGN UP AGREEMENT.
*:vs_cool:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Dress ready to go to work.

Convince them this is what you've wanted all your life and you're doing everything within your ability to make it happen.

Be 10 minutes early. 
Not 20 and not 5.
10 minutes.
If that means you arrive 5 blocks away an hour early and sit somewhere and drink coffee, that's great.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Greentojourneymen said:


> Mine will be over the phone to! How did it feel doing an interview on the phone?


It felt fine! I had to be conscious of not answering too quickly, because you can't read body language over the phone and you want to make sure they're actually done their sentence or whatever they're asking you. But other than that, it's fine!


----------



## Greentojourneymen (Jun 26, 2018)

Martine said:


> It felt fine! I had to be conscious of not answering too quickly, because you can't read body language over the phone and you want to make sure they're actually done their sentence or whatever they're asking you. But other than that, it's fine!


Awesome! Thanks again :smile:


----------

